# Easy Way To Help Shelter Dogs



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I stumbled across this website, Freekibble, which donates 10 pieces of kibble to shelter dogs for every day you answer a trivia question. It doesn't matter if you answer right or wrong, just that you play.

It's an easy way to help shelter dogs get some much needed help, in the way of regular meals. My dog is a rescue so I'm a big advocate for anything to do with helping out rescues.

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

*helps to donate ten pieces of kibble.*​


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have known about this and have passed it on to email friends a while back! I do this every day!! It is a great thing to do! :smile: Such a simple and convenient way to make a diffrence! !!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

wags said:


> I have known about this and have passed it on to email friends a while back! I do this every day!! It is a great thing to do! :smile: Such a simple and convenient way to make a diffrence! !!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


Glad to hear it! I look forward to the daily trivia question - you can learn a lot of fun facts about dogs.

- Jean


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

GoldenGirl said:


> Glad to hear it! I look forward to the daily trivia question - you can learn a lot of fun facts about dogs.
> 
> - Jean


I just before got 20kibble by answering right haha! I am on their email list so I never forget actually to do this haha!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

GoldenGirl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I stumbled across this website, Freekibble, which donates 10 pieces of kibble to shelter dogs for every day you answer a trivia question. It doesn't matter if you answer right or wrong, just that you play.
> 
> ...


i will do that every day. and beautiful girl.


----------

